# Australoheros Oblongum fry



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I removed the fry from the parents about a week after free swimming. There are about 40 or so. As per TheFishGuy's reccomendation, I started off feeding them de-encapsulated brine shrimp eggs and they did great. Now I also feed them finely ground flake and powdered Hikari Cichlid Gold (I I have an old marble Morter and Pessel) and they are growing fast. About 3/8" now and very active.

I guess I will figure how to get rid of them sometime down the road.










....Bill


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thats great! let me ask, how are you enjoying the keyholes? are they doing well with the chanchitos?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

HONDO said:


> thats great! let me ask, how are you enjoying the keyholes? are they doing well with the chanchitos?


The Keys are only about 1" and the Chanchitos could care less about them. We will see when the Chanchitos spawn again, but I dont forsee any probs. They are not aggressive at all, even with eggs or fry. They let the Tetra swim very close. They dont care for others of their own kind tho.

...Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Some newer pics of the parents.


























Male has beautiful finnage. Female shows more stripes and lots of red in the tail.

..Bill


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Beautiful fish for sure - something else that works well for growing out fry is hard boiled egg yolk, you can powder it down and it's packed with protein.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya. Its amazing that these guys are not more popular and readily available.

They go great in a 3' tank and wont harass tankmates. The pairing bond is very strong and they are great parents, even on the first spawn. Healthy and hardy fish too that can withstand cooler conditions.

...Bill


----------



## freshfishmike (Mar 20, 2004)

That's a very nice pair you've got. My experience is that they are very mellow. I hope you can find homes for the offspring, they are very desirable fish!

Mike


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

How awesome would that dragon look with algea growing all over it. 

Oh very nice feesh to. :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL. I'm not really into decorations like that, but the fry tank looked so bare.

Babies are about 3/8-1/2" now. The pair spawned again and I have wigglers that will be free swimming in a week or so. Not sure what I am going to do with this batch. Maybe just leave them with the parents and see what happens. Not sure if I can add them to the bigger fry.

....Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Parents are doing a great job with the fry in the tank. Here's a vid of the pair taking them for a swim around the tank. About 2 days free swimming.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ZZ430T56

...Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I left the babies in the tank and the parents tried their best to fend off the tankmates. No more fry left so the pair went back to their very light non breeding colors. Still a gorgeous fish.

Male is getting fat.









....Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Female.









Both seem pretty bummed at the moment.

....Bill


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Let them a couple weeks and they should start coloring back up for a new spawn 

Another thing to look forward to is the development of the blue spangles. They will not look prominent until 3-4 inches in length. So when they are in breeding colors, you get your metallic blues, reds, blacks and yellows. Always a treat. This is the picture of the father of your pair.... as you can see, I think they are moving in this direction.


----------



## fishluvr12 (May 11, 2007)

Great looking pair! Thanks for sharing, I have some on the way that should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. Curious where you are getting them from??

...Bill


----------

